# Pierce Military Or Aviator Watch



## dan888 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi,

Didn't want to double post but just put this in the vintage watch forum for advice.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=62840

Thanks

Dan


----------

